# Scott Crossfield 1921 - 2006



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2006)

An aviation legend had past away

http://www.avweb.com/news/profiles/182924-1.html



His story is what drew me to aviation

R.I.P.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Apr 2006)

Scott Crossfield was a pretty amazing aviator.  I like his take on unmanned aircraft...  ;D



> The brain can process nine billion binary units with instant response, which is beyond any silicon chip. That's what the Wright brothers used to build their airplane. My attitude is that flight is a human endeavor — so if it isn't manned, the hell with it.



RIP

Duey


----------

